# nano tank help



## silvertiger3450 (Apr 21, 2012)

what is a good nano tank specifically to keep cherry shrimp. under 10 gallons.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

You can practically keep cherries in a flower vase, they are pretty undemanding.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep, my smallest planted vessel with cherry shrimp is a friggin' wine glass. Added them as juvies, thinned 'em out as they matured to a final male/female pair. The female just saddled last week. 

More realistically--I've got breeding populations in several 1.5-2g planted vases.  No-filters, no heaters. Going like gangbusters.


----------



## silvertiger3450 (Apr 21, 2012)

how do you have a filter then.
are plastic tanks as good as glass?


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

silvertiger3450 said:


> how do you have a filter then.
> are plastic tanks as good as glass?


No filters, no pumps, no nada. A couple inches of flourite, some driftwood, 50-75% of the bottom planted, a variety of floaters and a high lumen bulb in an adjustable reading lamp to supplement indirect sunlight as needed. 

TINY daily feedings to prevent fouling the water, 1x weekly 20-30% waterchange, I thin out the floaters and prune as needed at the same time. Twice a month or so I use a floss wrapped swab to scrub down any algae/diatoms that have built up on the glass. That's it. 

While I like my acrylic aquariums but for a planted vase I really prefer glass. The extra weight can help provide stability and is a better insulator, there's no worry about the plastic leaching anything into the water and glass is easier to keep clean. 

Haven't updated 'em in awhile, but I've got quite a few examples of my no-tech tanks in my albums.


----------



## silvertiger3450 (Apr 21, 2012)

can you post them?


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

silvertiger3450 said:


> can you post them?


Will try to remember to drop them here when I next update photos.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

There are literally hundreds (thousands?) of nano tanks journaled about here on the forum.

Have you taken a look at any of those journals, OP? You'll find tons upon tons of tank ideas.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

2.5g planted vase: cherry shrimp, scuds, various snails, breeding pair of hybrid endlers.










1.75g planted vase: cherry shrimp, pond snails, 3 male endlers. Just re-done to add large driftwood piece--crypts and mounted java fern still need to grow in.


----------



## silvertiger3450 (Apr 21, 2012)

wow....never knew you could keep shrimp in a bowl


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

silvertiger3450 said:


> wow....never knew you could keep shrimp in a bowl


Search in this nano tank section you'll see quite a few people that house shrimp in bowls.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

silvertiger3450 said:


> wow....never knew you could keep shrimp in a bowl


I wouldn't try it (yet) with any of the more delicate shrimp, but cherries are pretty adaptable. My smallest shrimp bowl is a planted wine glass, the bowl is 3" high x 4" diameter. It's been up and running for almost eight months now. The female (in back) has molted twice and saddled since this photo.


----------



## silvertiger3450 (Apr 21, 2012)

what plants are in there. and how many gallons could fit 20 cherries


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Knotyoureality said:


> I wouldn't try it (yet) with any of the more delicate shrimp, but cherries are pretty adaptable. My smallest shrimp bowl is a planted wine glass, the bowl is 3" high x 4" diameter. It's been up and running for almost eight months now. The female (in back) has molted twice and saddled since this photo.


That is pretty cool! Sounds like they are doing just fine in their little abode. :smile:


----------



## silvertiger3450 (Apr 21, 2012)

do you do weekly water change?


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

silvertiger3450 said:


> do you do weekly water change?


On my smaller tanks, incuding this one, I generally do a weekly 20-25% wc with occasional 40-50% to deal with the concentration affects of evaporation or to clean up after a re-scape if it kicks up a lot of debris.


----------

